# HA ! Stick That In Your Pipe And Smoke It Democrats and MSM !!!!



## nononono (Jan 3, 2019)

*POTUS just trashed the WHOLE Democratic Party/MSM agenda in one " No Questions " *
*Press Briefing !!!*


*



*


----------



## nononono (Jan 3, 2019)

*CNN is losing it over this.......*
*MSNBC is pulling anchors hair out...........*
*The rest are in corners sucking their thumbs......*


----------



## nononono (Jan 3, 2019)

*Nancy is in a corner practicing " Hand " gestures.....*


----------



## messy (Jan 3, 2019)

are the network news broadcasts MSM? So Fox isn’t? How about radio? Rush is mainstream, right?


----------



## nononono (Jan 4, 2019)

messy said:


> are the network news broadcasts MSM? So Fox isn’t? How about radio? Rush is mainstream, right?


If you wish to discuss, define your point and proceed as a adult.

In other words stop lying.


----------



## messy (Jan 4, 2019)

nononono said:


> If you wish to discuss, define your point and proceed as a adult.
> 
> In other words stop lying.


Lying about what?


----------



## nononono (Jan 4, 2019)

messy said:


> Lying about what?


Honesty " Messy " Financial....Honesty.


----------

